# Identifying this frog.



## Rochelle.Jade (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey,
I work in childcare in Jesmond, NSW.
This morning i found a little frog in the garden.
It's a white colour with redish pink armpits and legs.
The children are very interested in what kind of frog this is, we have tried looking online but no luck, we would love to know what kind it is so we can do some more research.
Thanks


----------



## Colin (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd say Peron's Tree Frog, _Litoria peronii_ 
identified by its silver iris & black & yellow inner thigh markings. 
Tyler's tree frog has an golden yellow iris & lighter yellow and brown inner thigh markings.
I'm not that good with frog identification so prefer someone confirm or correct this answer.


----------



## Rochelle.Jade (Oct 11, 2012)

Colin said:


> I'd say Peron's Tree Frog, _Litoria peronii_
> identified by its silver iris & black & yellow inner thigh markings.
> Tyler's tree frog has an golden yellow iris & lighter yellow and brown inner thigh markings.
> I'm not that good with frog identification so prefer someone confirm or correct this answer.




The picture did turn out yellow, it is really more of a red colour.
Still the same?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 11, 2012)

Litoria dentata, Bleating Tree Frog

You can faintly see the outline of a pattern on its back, the shape of which is rather distinctive to a group of frogs including in that area;
L.dentata, L.verreauxii, L.revelata

It's male and appears bulkier and larger, with a more rounded snout than L.revelata, and the colour in the thighs and groin appears more diffuse than that of L.verreauxii. L.verreauxii also have black markings within the brighter red-orange colour of their thigh which L.dentata lack, get some pics of the thigh from above if you still have the frog, to be sure.

P.s. Brought out by the rain.


----------



## Colin (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks stephen


----------



## vicherps (Oct 11, 2012)

I think Litoria denata. The snout looks to rounded for a revelata (more pointed in revelata). The toe pads look wider than what verreauxii possess (more narrow in verreauxii). I must note that not all verreauxii have evident markings around the groin and posterior lateral area so it isn't the most reliable method (but still a method).


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a look in earlier and straight off would have said _L. dentata_ based purely on looks. I haven't really thought of it being similar to _L.verreauxii or L.revelata_. The ragged edged lyrate pattern on the back is so distinctive and the frog itself is somewhat on the dumpy side, rather that the 'racehorse' form of may Litroria. I must admit it is a favorite and the male call is really unusual. I probably have not seen enough of _L.verreauxii or L.revelata _inthe field.

Blue


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 12, 2012)

> I had a look in earlier and straight off would have said _L. dentata based purely on looks. I haven't really thought of it being similar to L.verreauxii or L.revelata. The ragged edged lyrate pattern on the back is so distinctive and the frog itself is somewhat on the dumpy side, rather that the 'racehorse' form of may Litroria. I must admit it is a favorite and the male call is really unusual. I probably have not seen enough of L.verreauxii or L.revelata inthe field.
> 
> Blue_



No they don't really look much alike, I really picked it off looks alone, but that pattern isn't distinctive, revelata and to a lesser degree verreauxii pattern looks very very similar especially in pictures. 

They're actually much more closely related to and look more similar to rubella (and populations of them close to rubella range are even more similar in morphology)


----------



## vicherps (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm still sticking with with denata due to the the keys used to id them mentioned throughout this thread that make it more favourable with it being a denata rather than a verreauxii.


----------



## dkir7979 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bleating tree frog, its not a perons because the pupils arent horizontal.....


----------



## vicherps (Oct 12, 2012)

The pupils are horizontal in denata. It is not a Peron's because Peron's have crossed shaped pupils, different morphologically, different patterning etc.


----------

